# Best "Remote" Meat Thermometers.......



## skyclad (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello my friends...

Hope all is well this Holiday Season...:)  

I'm thinking of asking the oldLady for a quality "remote" meat thermometer for Christmas... You know, one that I can check temps on while inside the house..  I'm looking at this one currently (see link below), but wanting your take on the best one of this type..  Thanks in advance for any info/advice you might have....!


----------



## danbono (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi If your going to buy the 732 check this out. I couldn't smoke without it!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/247365/todd-is-amazing

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Dan


----------



## skyclad (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Dan...

Thanks for your response back!  So it sounds like you like the specific meat thermometer I showed a link to..  I'm mainly wondering if there are other similar products of similar price that you like as well or better than the one I mentioned..  Generally just trying to get a "range" of meat thermometers to take a look at, and ultimately to find out each person's favorite..  Is the Maverick 732 your absolute favorite?  Sounds like that might be the case...!  Wondering how everybody else feels about that..  

Thanks again for your take on this and any further info you (or anyone else) can provide...!


----------



## orlandosmoking (Dec 19, 2016)

I've used the maverick units for several years.  Probes are not very durable but otherwise a great choice.  I recently purchased "smoke"  from thermoworks.  Only used it a couple of times and like it better than the mavericks  so far. Can't comment yet on durability of their probes as it is still pretty new to me.


----------



## skyclad (Dec 19, 2016)

After posting the above, I realized I probably needed to mention a couple of other things with regard to my search for meat thermometers..  

First of all, I don't have an IPhone so DO NOT want anything "app oriented" or whatever..  Also, I have a 22.5 WeberSmokyMtn and got it before they put that fixture on the side that allows probe thermometers..  How will the wires to the probe work after having the lid shut tightly over them over the years?  Is this type of setUp still an option for me?  Just trying to anticipate any potential problems here..  Feedback?  

Thanks again for your help...!


----------



## danbono (Dec 20, 2016)

skyclad said:


> Hi Dan...
> 
> Thanks for your response back!  So it sounds like you like the specific meat thermometer I showed a link to..  I'm mainly wondering if there are other similar products of similar price that you like as well or better than the one I mentioned..  Generally just trying to get a "range" of meat thermometers to take a look at, and ultimately to find out each person's favorite..  Is the Maverick 732 your absolute favorite?  Sounds like that might be the case...!  Wondering how everybody else feels about that..
> 
> Thanks again for your take on this and any further info you (or anyone else) can provide...!


Hi The only 2 thermometers I have used are the 732 & 733. Can't comment on the others out there.

Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2016)

If you can spend the money, I would buy a Smoke from Thermoworks.

They are $100.

Al


----------



## timberjet (Dec 22, 2016)

I also am sold on maverick. I now have the et733 and it has better range than the 732. I have them all the way back to the 73. Buy a spare probe with your unit and make it the extra long one.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 22, 2016)

Also weber sells that grommet that is on the new units. You just need to drill the hole.


----------



## skyclad (Dec 22, 2016)

heyGuys...

Just a quick note to thank you all for your suggestions..  Still haven't decided for sure (which means this will likely be a post Christmas purchase), but have looked into all of the suggestions you have made..  Now it's decision time!  

Thanks again for your help...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 22, 2016)

If you are going with a Maverick..  I suggest the 733 as it comes with the upgraded probes...  and they can be used for ether food or chamber... the 732's are more susceptible to water damage on the probes... and they are meat or chamber specific...  

I too have had all the Maverick's (73, 732, and 733)...  I now have the Thermoworks Smoke...  much better unit.. but as others have said..  they are to new to know of any problems yet ...


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 22, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> If you are going with a Maverick.. I suggest the 733 as it comes with the upgraded probes... and they can be used for ether food or chamber... the 732's are more susceptible to water damage on the probes... and they are meat or chamber specific...


Why do you think the probes are meat or chamber specific? Ya the chamber one isn't pointed and doesn't slide in the meat real easy but in a pinch it works. The meat probe works just fine as a chamber probe. Just because it says food and barbecue on the sending unit plug holes doesn't mean anything.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 24, 2016)

muddydogs said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going with a Maverick.. I suggest the 733 as it comes with the upgraded probes... and they can be used for ether food or chamber... the 732's are more susceptible to water damage on the probes... and they are meat or chamber specific...
> ...




Sorry....Let me rephrase that then ...  

The Manufacture'r states that the probes are specific....  (IMO) ... How the user uses them is up to that person ...


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 24, 2016)

I have the ET-732 Maverick and it is bullet proof. Smoker is outside and at the other end of my ranch I am getting a signal...I can't beat that!  Also I purchased the 6 foot cords which was a MUST, should be standard but we know how greed works with company's, apologies I digress!  I have nothing else to comapre this to, I have owned my Mav for 7 years now using it for everything from snack stixs to brisket!


----------

